

Adults Spend 8 Hours a Day in Front of a Screen, Study Finds - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/27/business/media/27adco.html

======
mikeyur
Only 8?

~~~
kailashbadu
For a typical adult, it's high enough. In fact, it's one full working day. HN
members and techies are a different story.

------
ktharavaad
According to rescuetime, thats about the amount of time I spend a day in
textmate. Then there's also time spend in Eclipse, flex builder..etc and of
couse HN.

I have no life...

------
andreyf
Some days, I don't spend 8 hours _not_ in front of a screen... go figure.

------
lhorie
I spend probably close to 12 hours a day in front of computer. My mom, about
zero. Where's the link to the study? Where's the standard deviation?

------
scorpion032
I spend more. 8 seems a minimum. Now, can they just perfect the Retinal
projection stuff?

~~~
amvp
Not being able to turn away or and look out of the window! Sounds even worse.

------
ideamonk
what about a start-up that aims to make those 8 hours more comfortable and
productive.

